# Adding wifi to a PC



## Bret86844 (Mar 16, 2016)

The USB wifi's are probably the cheapest/easiest way to do it. It's not a big risk to try it. You could buy the wifi adapter that requires taking the computer apart to install, but why bother? lol


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

You need a USB WIFI dongle. Google it.


----------



## Mystriss (Dec 26, 2018)

USB dongle is way easier and typically will get the job done, as long as you're not too far from your router (wifi source)

If you're a good distance away from your router - say more than 30-50 feet, then a PCI-E Wifi card is probs a better option. They're not that hard to install... as long as you've got an open slot for it on the motherboard, not always the case in a pre-built system.


----------



## Joeywhat (Apr 18, 2020)

A good USB adapter will be just as good as a PCI adapter, and probably will even work better seeing as it's not bolted to the back of your metal computer and shoved into a corner somewhere.

You can get USB adapters with multiple antennas, look at those. USB let's you move the antenna for better reception, so you can play around with it for better signal strength. Mount it somewhere without a lot of stuff in the way, and as close to the router as possible. Multiple antenna adapters tend to work better, so focus on those products. Don't bother with the very small adapters, they are useless unless you're in the same room as the router.


----------



## Mystriss (Dec 26, 2018)

It's not just about the location of (stuffed into a corner vs on top of your chassis) nor even the size or number of the antenna(s). It's that the PCI-e slot (aka the computer's motherboard) can put out a lot more power than the USB port.

USB port typically sub 5V
PCI-e port 12V

More voltage, more distance, stronger connection.


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

You can get a wifi card from Newegg for $20 and up.
I have used them in a couple of PC's where wiring wasn't an option.
A dongle is fine if you want to move it from device to device but a card usually provides a better, stronger signal.


----------



## user_12345a (Nov 23, 2014)

ChuckTin said:


> I have an older PC that was upgraded to win 10 but the motherboard can't handle more RAM. It's sitting in a corner gathering dust so I'm thinking I could install it in the workshop and watch You Tube videos while I'm back there.
> So what's involved in adding WI-FI? to an older PC? On a guess - add a WI-FI antenna on a USB Port? Am I expecting too much for a minimum (4 gig, I think) machine?


4Gb of ram should be more than enough for general use.

Poor performance could have to do with installing win 10 over an older version instead of doing a clean install.

What board do you have anyway? Most stuff that can run modern software can handle more than 4Gb.

You should have no issue adding wifi, memory has nothing to do with that.


----------



## Joeywhat (Apr 18, 2020)

Mystriss said:


> It's not just about the location of (stuffed into a corner vs on top of your chassis) nor even the size of the antenna(s). It's that the PCI-e slot (aka the computer's motherboard) can put a lot more power into them than the USB port.
> 
> USB port typically sub 5V
> PCI-e port 12V
> ...


The PCI bus (including express) runs at 5 volts or less. Anything more (such as with a graphics card) gets its 12v power from a dedicated power supply connection to the card, which I haven't seen on wifi adapters. They run at either 3.3 or 5 volts.


----------



## Mystriss (Dec 26, 2018)

Note I said PCI-E. Yes, PCI runs at 3.3V or 5V max. However, almost no systems even have PCI slots anymore, they have PCI-E.

See - http://www.arstech.com/install/cms-display/ste_pcipwrneeds.html

PCI-E 1.0/1.1/2.0 all have the limitation of 75W (6.5A at 12v) in the slot, then for power hungry components like a GPU, you need to add even more via direct plug into the PSU - though that's generally for amps more than volts as far as I know. 

Each of my (3) R9 290X's can draw 300+W... if I ever feel like melting my chassis anyway


----------



## ChuckTin (Nov 17, 2014)

Thanks!
The PC is a Puget Systems, 20nn box. (I have the original invoice, just not to hand) and has been replaced with a muther of a Win 10 machine (I over spec'd it) that I use to run Photoshop..
Router is in the house 20 yards (?) from the barn/shop. I can get good wifi signal on my cellphone inside the shop.
If I remember correctly the MB slots were taken up with various boards and I couldn't fit an upgraded video card (that doomed it). I've got an external antenna with USB I'll try first.


----------

